# Ground Buffalo?



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

i just bought a package of it at the store and was curious about how long i should cook a burger. is it best medium rare?
any other ideas for what i could do with it? i was thinking of putting some in my red sauce. thanks!


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

It's quite good, and you'd want to cook it like you cook beef. If you want to stretch it out more, but still keep the better flavor, you can mix it with hamburger to make beefalo burgers.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

GROUND BUFFALO????? 

Is that why they are extinct?
Seriously, that is for real? I have not seen that one yet.


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Surely you jest, Texas.
Buffalo aren't extinct. Go to South Dakota - they'll cook you up Buffalo Burgers till the cows....erm....buffalos come home.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

I want buffalo


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Go to your grocery store and ask! My old store had ostrich regularly too. I would have tried it, but it was over $10/lb.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

If something doesn't sell out every week in my Brookshires, they don't order it anymore. That is what really sucks in a very small old town.


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Check google - there are many many sites where you can order it fresh.


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks!
texas, you can find it all over the internet.
jkath, my store has ostrich, but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 1, 2005)

We have a few buffalo ranches here in AZ too. When the in-laws' family came to visit from the Netherlands, we would take them there for a tour.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 2, 2005)

We have hundreds and hundreds on the ranch I live at in New Mexico its about all we eat.
Check out  thebuffaloshop.com I believe they are out of Wyoming or Montana.
They are way way over priced but they have recipes and other info on cooking bison.


----------



## cats (Jun 2, 2005)

My nearest grocery store does not sell buffalo meat, nor ostrich meat. Heck, they don't even carry the ground meatloaf mixture of one-third sirloin, one-third pork, and one-third veal. Speaking of unusual meats available, has anyone tried goat? To the best of my knowledge, I've never had it, but I did hear that lots of Chinese restaurants/buffets will use goat meat. We're in a rural area and lots of deer hunting goes on, poor Bambi, so folks around here do eat venison quite a bit. We had a contractor working on a project in our home around March and he was telling us that he loves venison and has a butcher who will grind it for him, mix it with pork for moisture, and it's delicious.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2005)

shuffle on over to http://www.bisoncentral.org/ or www.hillsidefarms.biz (where i buy mine) for all you need to know 'bout the ol' buffalo...


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2005)

cats said:
			
		

> Speaking of unusual meats available, has anyone tried goat? To the best of my knowledge, I've never had it, but I did hear that lots of Chinese restaurants/buffets will use goat meat.


 
cats, i've had goat in greek and indian dishes. both were heavily spiced. it was like lamb, but had a much stronger flavor. the greek goat was rubbed in lots of garlic, oregano, and lemon and grilled. the indian was in a spicy cream sauce. both were very good, but i still prefer lamb.


----------



## cats (Jun 3, 2005)

My husband wants to know, since we are on this topic of somewhat unusual meats, has anyone tried commercially raised rabbits and if so, what do they taste like? They don't sell them at our local grocery stores, is it available by anyone here? Also, what does the buffalo meat and/or the ostrich meat taste like from those of you who have tried it? TGIF everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 3, 2005)

Noooooo Cats, you can't eat the Easter Bunny.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2005)

anyone ever see "roger and me" or "pets or meat" ?


----------



## nytxn (Jul 11, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> If something doesn't sell out every week in my Brookshires, they don't order it anymore. That is what really sucks in a very small old town.


Do you have an HEB anywhere near you?

They sell it.


I've got two 1 lb packages of ground bison sitting in the freezer waiting to be made into Buffalo Burgers.


----------



## Claire (Sep 12, 2005)

There are herds all over the country, being raised for meat.  Most people choose to eat bufallo more on the rare side, because it is so lean that it becomes tough quite easily.  I've eaten it from herds in HI, SD, CA, NE .... oh, dear.  The ground meat is sometimes mixed with ground pork (just as many do with venison), so check that out before you decide.  If it is pure buffalo, then just go a little on the rare side of what your tastes in beef are, if you're just eating it as burgers.  IF it is in a sauce or chili recipe, treat like beef.


----------



## Claire (Sep 12, 2005)

Huge, and I do mean HUGE generalization:  Ostrich and emu have a similar taste to beef, and have the "low fat" toughness problem I mentioned above.  Commercially raised rabbit has a chicken-type flavor. All of the bunny is dark meat.  I like rabbit a lot, but find Ostrich, Emu and Buffalo to be way expensive for the flavor involved.  But I have to try everything!  Rabbit I actuallly like enough to go out of my way to buy when I see it.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 12, 2005)

I had some commercial rabbit years ago.  I tried to make a wine-braised rabbit dish, so it tasted different any way I looked at it.  However, I have read that rabbit and chicken are kind of interchangable, so I would hazard a guess that rabbit does indeed taste like chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2005)

cats said:
			
		

> ...Also, what does the buffalo meat and/or the ostrich meat taste like from those of you who have tried it? TGIF everyone and have a great weekend!


 
If you had a buffalo burger with all the fixins', you probably wouldn't have a thought that it was anything other than beef.

I had an ostrich burger at an ostrich farm in Aruba this winter.  It did not have a distinctive taste that I noticed in that form.  My lunch partners had a marinated ostrich tenderloin and they felt that the sauce obscured any taste differences from beef.

The guides at the ostrich farm tells you they don't cook and serve the ostriches you are seeing but that they import ostrich meat from a 'nearby island'.   Later on in the tour, they tell you they hatch lots of ostrich babies and export the extras to a 'nearby island'!.  Hmmmm!  Verrrrry interesting!


----------

